

EFF sued for defamation by lawyer behind a "Stupid Patent of the Month" - billyvg
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/06/eff-sued-defamation-patent-lawyer-aprils-stupid-patent-month-scott-horstemeyer

======
dangrossman
Every day there's another reason to feel good about my recurring donations to
the EFF and ACLU. I highly recommend the investment.

[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

[https://action.aclu.org/secure/fight-back-against-attacks-
ou...](https://action.aclu.org/secure/fight-back-against-attacks-our-civil-
liberties-0)

~~~
thaumaturgy
And for people who order a higher-than-normal volume of stuff from Amazon, you
can completely painlessly make small donations to the EFF without spending any
money by making your purchases through
[https://smile.amazon.com/](https://smile.amazon.com/) and updating your
selected charity (hover on the "Your Account" menu, then click on "Change Your
Charity").

.5% of your purchase will go to the selected charity without adding any
additional charges or fees to your purchases.

------
dikaiosune
As long as the ROI is good for patent trolling, people will do it. As long as
the ROI is good for SLAPP suits, people will do it. It's fun to make fun of
the individuals filing these stupid suits and patents, but reform of the
incentives is what's needed.

